# Top nệm lò xo bán chạy thangs5/2019



## Tu Anh (3/5/19)

Cùng Thegioinem.com điểm qua Top Nệm Lò Xo Bán Chạy Tháng 05/2019 đến từ các thương hiệu uy tín và chất lượng nhất hiện nay như Liên Á, Kim Cương, Vạn Thành, Dunlopillo, Edena,... không chỉ nổi bật trong thiết kế, màu sắc mà các tính năng còn được tăng cường để đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu và hỗ trợ tốt cho sức khỏe của người dùng hiện nay.

*1. Nệm lò xo Liên Á Bello*
Cùng trải nghiệm tính năng chịu lực và nâng đỡ tối ưu của lò xo Liên Á Bello, với hệ thống các túi lò xo Bonnell chuẩn Anh Quốc bền vững, hỗ trợ nâng đỡ toàn bộ cơ thể, không rung lắc khi xoay người. Nệm bắt kịp xu hướng hiện đại trong thiết kế thành nệm và áo vải gấm Damask cao cấp, thoáng mát và kháng bụi bẩn. Nệm được bảo hành 7 năm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 10%.
2. Tặng 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp.
3. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà





Nệm lò xo Liên Á Bello được ưu đãi giá chỉ còn 2,277,000 đ​
*2. Nệm lò xo túi Acness Kim Cương*
Luôn nằm trong top những dòng nệm nên mua cho gia đình bởi chất liệu thép cao cấp không gỉ sét, không biến dạng theo thời gian. Cấu trúc bên trong được sắp xếp vững chắc tạo độ nảy cho nệm, đưa cơ thể của bạn say giấc nhanh chóng và thoải mái. Bên ngoài nệm là lớp vải dệt kim được may chần tinh xảo và tỉ mỉ, kèm theo màu sắc nhẹ nhàng, trang nhã.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 20%.
2. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà





Nệm lò xo túi Acness Kim Cương được ưu đãi giá chỉ còn 2,872,000 đ​
*3. Nệm Lò Xo Edena Premium*
Nệm lò xo Edena Premium tạo sự khác biệt lớn trong cấu tạo với 7 lớp vô cùng đặc biệt, giữ cho nệm luôn cố định và có độ bền lâu theo năm tháng. Tổng cộng trong nệm có đến 800 túi lò xo, không gỉ và biến dạng, tạo độ phẳng và đàn hồi cao. Nệm lò xo này được chần thêm lớp bông ép giúp nệm thoáng mát hơn, không lo hầm nóng vào những ngày mùa hè ở nước ta.

Chương trình khuyến mãi:
1. Giảm giá 15%.
2. Tặng 2 gối nằm cao cấp TATANA.
3. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.





Nệm Lò Xo Edena Premium được khuyến mãi giá chỉ còn 4,377,500 đ​
*4. Nệm lò xo Royal Vạn Thành*
Khoác lên mình vẻ đẹp sang trọng với màu trắng và họa tiết được chần trên nệm, Royal Vạn Thành đã thu hút sự chú ý của nhiều người, khi dùng nệm, bạn sẽ được thả lỏng cơ thể trên những tấm lò xo nung với nhiệt độ trên 240 độ C, vô cùng chắc chắn và đàn hồi. Độ thoáng khí của nệm được đảm bảo từ các nút thoát khí xung quanh thành nệm và tăng cường độ thoáng mát nhờ lớp xơ dừa thiên nhiên cách ly trên nệm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 15%.
2. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tân nhà





Nệm lò xo Royal Vạn Thành được giảm giá chỉ còn 2,397,000 đ​
*5. Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Venus*
Với độ cao 23cm, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Venus mang lại độ thoải mái tuyệt vời khi ngủ, hệ thống Bonnell hiện đại, chất lượng đạt chuẩn cao cấp. Ngoài các tính năng đàn hồi và chịu lực tốt, nệm Dunlopillo còn có khả năng chống bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn ẩm mốc trong nệm bởi lớp áo cao cấp nhập khẩu từ châu Âu.

Chương trình khuyến mãi:
1. Khuyến mãi giảm giá đặc biệt
2. Tặng 2 gối nằm cao cấp
3. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tân nhà





Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Venus khuyến mãi nay chỉ còn 3,624,000 đ​
Tại hệ thống 22 cửa hàng của Thegioinem.com trên toàn quốc còn rất nhiều dòng nệm lò xo khác đang chờ đợi quý khách đến trải nghiệm và lựa chọn cho việc chăm sóc giấc ngủ của gia đình.

Chúc các bạn tìm được nệm ưng ý và có những giấc ngủ tuyệt vời!


----------

